# Tony Blair what a cheeky sod!



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

How dare he pontificate about fighting back from brexit. The man that lead us into war on a falsehood of lies
And deceit . Is he for real
As always let's be civil 
And respect every ones views
And points
Let the opinions commence


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Tony Blair, W Bush's former bed buddy. What would we do without him?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I detest that man. Opportunist and a liar.Greedy liar. 
Much as I oppose Brexit with other half of UK I do not want him for figurehead.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

I have to say, I'm not surprised. Labour have a habit of sh1tting out idiots, don't they?


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Oh Mr Blair got my back up earlier. Detest the man and never trusted him anyway.

Talk about not respecting the out come of the EU Referendum and the will of the British people he falls in the same group as Sturgeon, Green Party and Lib Dems in my eyes (the ignore group). As Boris said when Blair comes on TV switch the channel over


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Blair. 

A name synonymous with Corruption, Murder, Lying and Theft. 


He's also a **** of the first order!


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

I do
Like cheryl though pmsl


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

stockwellcat said:


> Oh Mr Blair got my back up earlier. Detest the man and never trusted him anyway.
> 
> Talk about not respecting the out come of the EU Referendum and the will of the British people he falls in the same group as Sturgeon, Green Party and Lib Dems in my eyes (the ignore group). As Boris said when Blair comes on TV switch the channel over


Referendum went half and half. Not 99.9 like in Gibraltar, here you can say what people really wanted. To stay British. To stay in EU ( 96%).
If difference is so small, then we have split vote I am afraid and it is very disrespectful and actually divisive to forget the other half.

In such situation middle of the way is the best option.

But blahblahblair....he might be saying the right things, butbhis credibility is gone and he can only harm his cause not help it.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

I think Tim Farron and Tony Blair live on a different world. Tony Blair was talking about a second referendum today, this has already been rejected by Parliament:

3. Give Britain a second EU referendum
Rejected
The results 340 votes to 33.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I think this is actually one thread where we are all in agreement ! 
Blair has united Pet Forums.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I would not believe Blair if he told me today Friday without checking it out from at least three different sauces


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Bisbow said:


> I would not believe Blair if he told me today Friday without checking it out from at least three different sauces


That would be HP, Daddies and Heinz would it Bizzy?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

kimthecat said:


> I think this is actually one thread where we are all in agreement !
> Blair has united Pet Forums.


*LETS HEAR IT FOR PET FORUMS TWO MINUTES OF HATE!*


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Tony Blair accused of 'arrogance' over call to 'rise up' against Brexit

A bit more than arrogant i would think.Don't know how he's got the nerve.
http://news.sky.com/story/tony-blai...-he-denies-responsibility-for-brexit-10771251


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

stockwellcat said:


> I think Tim Farron and Tony Blair live on a different world. Tony Blair was talking about a second referendum today, this has already been rejected by Parliament:
> 
> 3. Give Britain a second EU referendum
> Rejected
> The results 340 votes to 33.


The UK as a whole decided to withdraw from the EU, however certain individuals refuse to accept this. The people who keep moaning about how Brexit was a terrible decision need to shut up and accept what has been decided.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Zaros said:


> That would be HP, Daddies and Heinz would it Bizzy?


Oh dear, never mind. You get what I mean, he is a bit greasy isn't he


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

FeelTheBern said:


> The UK as a whole decided to withdraw from the EU, however certain individuals refuse to accept this. The people who keep moaning about how Brexit was a terrible decision need to shut up and accept what has been decided.


Totally in agreement with you.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Tony Blair berated for 'rise up' call to thwart Brexit on BBC radio | UK | News | Express.co.uk


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Bisbow said:


> Oh dear, never mind. You get what I mean, he is a bit greasy isn't he


A bit?

Hillbillies have more chance of catching a greased pigs. :Hilarious

But of course I knew what you meant..

It was just me being facetious.

Or lightening the mood, as I prefer to refer to it.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

stockwellcat said:


> Totally in agreement with you.


I suppose America is a similar story. The people have a right to peacefully protest against Donald Trump, but the people who are trashing cars and smashing windows are taking it too far. Violent protests have also taken place in the UK in response to Brexit, which is ridiculous to say the least. People need to stop throwing tantrums when things don't go their way! We live in a democracy.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Zaros said:


> A bit?
> 
> Hillbillies have more chance of catching a greased pigs. :Hilarious
> 
> ...


After seeing him on tv just now we need the mood lightening and please carry on being facetious, you give me a smile


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

cheekyscrip said:


> I detest that man.


He surely must be one of the most hated and despised men in the country...I would actually say *the* most hated and despised.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> Blair has united Pet Forums.


That really is a first!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Bisbow said:


> After seeing him on tv just now we need the mood lightening and please carry on being facetious, you give me a smile


During a TV interview with Tony Blair and George Bush, the interviewer asked George if he'd been made aware of the '3 Brazilian soldiers that had recently been killed in Iraq'

'SH1T!' exclaimed the president and then attempted to look emotionally devastated.........

Momentarily.........

He then turned to Blair and quietly whispered the following question;

'Hey Tony, how many is a Brazilian?'


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

Bisbow said:


> I would not believe Blair if he told me today Friday without checking it out from at least three different sauces


Is tht ketchup brown sauce and mayo by any chance pmsl


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Creativecat said:


> Is tht ketchup brown sauce and mayo by any chance pmsl


Keep up CC. We've already been here with Messrs Heinz etc.


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

But in all all respect 
Would the brexiteers be given as much air time if we had of remained in the eu and the single market and cried fowl play . I think not. We would of been strongly told dust yourself down pick urself up and re attach ur chin and move on .


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

To think tht man tonybliar. Has earned squillions of pounds and preaches abt whts right n wrong how dare he. I read in the metro tht he has a villa in Tenerife and had it torn down and moved 4 inches to take the slack out of the washing line .thts obscene pmsl


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Creativecat said:


> To think tht man tonybliar. Has earned squillions of pounds and preaches abt whts right n wrong how dare he. I read in the metro tht he has a villa in Tenerife and had it torn down and moved 4 inches to take the slack out of the washing line .thts obscene pmsl


Yes , he has made millions since he was the P.M. He must be the most hated man in Britain.

Just what IS Blair's game? As he shuts money-making empire the question is: is he set for a comeback? | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

Honeys mum said:


> Yes , he has made millions since he was the P.M. He must be the most hated man in Britain.
> 
> Just what IS Blair's game? As he shuts money-making empire the question is: is he set for a comeback? | Daily Mail Online


He's gonna make a west end appearance in flannagan and Allan's underneath the Arches with Keith vaz with mr berkow tinkling the ivories pmsl


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

FeelTheBern said:


> I suppose America is a similar story. The people have a right to peacefully protest against Donald Trump, but the people who are trashing cars and smashing windows are taking it too far. Violent protests have also taken place in the UK in response to Brexit, which is ridiculous to say the least. People need to stop throwing tantrums when things don't go their way! We live in a democracy.


I personally think it's ironic when people complain about the little violence that has occurred at Trump protests as Trump encouraged violence, threatened the life of a political opponent, threatened to jail a political opponent and did all kinds of other crazy stuff during his campaign. You really could say he should be behind bars, IMO.


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

DogLover1981 said:


> I personally think it's ironic when people complain about the little violence that has occurred at Trump protests as Trump encouraged violence, threatened the life of a political opponent, threatened to jail a political opponent and did all kinds of other crazy stuff during his campaign. You really could say he should be behind bars, IMO.


Forgive me but when did he encourage violence . I remember him show boating to Hillary and mocking a disable reporter which was wrong maybe iv missed something else he did all I remember was him urging Americans to wake up
N smell the coffee which ultimately they did when they elected him


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Creativecat said:


> Forgive me but when did he encourage violence . I remember him show boating to Hillary and mocking a disable reporter which was wrong maybe iv missed something else he did all I remember was him urging Americans to wake up
> N smell the coffee which ultimately they did when they elected him


He did so at various times throughout his campaign and it was a general thing at times with the atmosphere he created.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I have read about people pushing back against the brexit and a possible second vote on brexit. If people are doing so that technically *is* democracy at work. Having said that, I'm honestly not sure how I would feel about an exit, if I happened to be living in the UK. I guess that would depend.

As far as Tony Blair, wasn't he already the prime minister once?


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

Yes he was . Sadley and also bushes poodle . He did wht he was told basically being the junior partner lol


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

DogLover1981 said:


> As far as Tony Blair, wasn't he already the prime minister once?


Yes he was. He took the UK to war in Iraq and thousands of people lost there lives. His intervention in the Iraq war was based purely on lies. He is now a nobody and not liked by many people.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I definitely do think the Iraq war was a blunder. Through a crazy chain of events, you could say it has indirectly led to ISIS/IS and possibly contributed to the refugee crisis.


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

DogLover1981 said:


> I definitely do think the Iraq war was a blunder. Through a crazy chain of events, you could say it has indirectly led to ISIS/IS and possibly contributed to the refugee crisis.


I think thts the understatement of the century tbh . He and bush created a maelstrom of destruction across the middle east tht has created so much hate and despise of the west and only now know wht they have unleashed in many inexplicable horrendous forms 
it's eye wateringly obvious and thts why I posted this thread . He should hang his head in shame for an eternity


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

DogLover1981 said:


> I definitely do think the Iraq war was a blunder. Through a crazy chain of events, you could say it has indirectly led to ISIS/IS and possibly contributed to the refugee crisis.


The Iraq war happened and everyone was led to believe that Saddam Hussein had weapons of mass destruction, chemical and biological bombs he was going to unleash on the west imminently. Bush told these lies and his best friend Blair backed these lies up.









They both got away with war crimes. This is a link to the Chilcot Enquiry against Tony Blair.
http://www.iraqinquiry.org.uk

Thousands of innocent people lost there lives and American and UK soldiers did as well. The war was based on lies. America and the UK should have never interfered with Iraq or the Middle East.

The UN was never consulted over the Iraq war it was a US and UK coalition with Bush as President and Blair as UK PM.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I also think many politicians out there should watch a show I like and learn from star trek's prime directive where they try to avoid interfering with aliens civilizations and especially concerning the internal politics of alien civilizations for fear of unintended consequences. It's funny and not funny I'm referring to a sci-fi show. lol


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I wasn't expecting Blair to be a self elected hero for remain, oh dear. But a party is not solely represented by the leader (anyone remember Mo Molan) and remembering the odious cow that came before him who did as much damage for many, I'm a bit 'meh'. The orange-tangoed, piss-eyes over the pond is worse, very closely followed by the inane, beer-swilling, half-wit Farge and Thatcher.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

*Blair's anti-Brexit mission evokes memories of Iraq war*
*







*
Tony Blair says it is his mission to encourage British people to "rise up" and challenge Brexit.

He believes that over time, enough people will consider that they have made a mistake voting to leave the EU.

And when they do, "it is their right to change their mind".

Like when people changed their mind about the war in Iraq. When people realised, contrary to what they were told, that Saddam Hussein had no weapons of mass destruction. Then opinion changed.

Unsurprisingly, Tony Blair didn't use this analogy, but, if you want to make the point it is quite a good one.

According to YouGov polls from March to December in 2003 - on average 54% of people backed the war in Iraq - so more than those who supported Brexit.

A few years later people didn't just change their minds - many denied ever supporting it. A study in 2015 found only 37% remember ever agreeing with the war.

Could this turnaround happen with Brexit? Could people reverse their decision? Might people decide, as many did with the war, that they have been lied to?

I may have just demonstrated why Tony Blair is probably the wrong person to lead the counter-revolution.

http://news.sky.com/story/blairs-anti-brexit-mission-evokes-memories-of-iraq-war-10772105


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Scum politician, More front then Brighton!
He should be in prison,


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Blair is just as bad as Farage , or Gove or Johnston, but worse because he was Labour..supposedly the working people party?

If Tories grab for the privileged it is hardly a surprise?

If people feel so betrayed by their left wing that they go for the ultra right it is the pits of democracy...

At that moment I feel that Labour matches Tories in manipulation of " the people" and I still remember Clegg.

Mierda is spread fairly evenly in British politics.

Only Green are still unknown till they get into power.

I hope they do. I am tired of blues, reds, whites , yellows, purples as they all proved lying opportunists.

Go Green.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Whatever you think of Blair he's never changed his view on the EU. He campaigned for Remain and remains pro EU.

That can't be said for others I could mention, the current occupier of 10 Downing Street to name one and Corbyn for another (ok, he was a Eurosceptic who convinced his supporters of being pro remain in the referendum).

If Blair was desperate to get back in to politics surely he would be backing leave by now would you think? He could be trying to appeal to the 48% of course. 

Speaking of poodles, May's nauseating embracement of Trump and the "special relationship" doesn't fill me with confidence.

Then it's ok for a Tory PM to stand shoulder to shoulder with the US administration but not for a Labour one of course.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Creativecat said:


> I think thts the understatement of the century tbh . He and bush created a maelstrom of destruction across the middle east tht has created so much hate and despise of the west and only now know wht they have unleashed in many inexplicable horrendous forms
> it's eye wateringly obvious and thts why I posted this thread . *He should hang his head in shame *for an eternity


Gotta agree with there CC. The pair of crooked 845t4rd5 have made a complete mockery of the Nuremberg trials.
Maybe we should hang his head for the shame he's brought the west. Bush's too.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

stockwellcat said:


> *
> View attachment 300945
> *


The_ 'Manson Brothers' _

Never actually killed anyone......

They just got other people to do their dirty work.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

cheekyscrip said:


> Blair is just as bad as Farage , or Gove or Johnston, but worse because he was Labour..supposedly the working people party?
> 
> If Tories grab for the privileged it is hardly a surprise?
> 
> ...


'Go Green'. YEY! Step away from the darkside, you wont regret it Cheeky.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Blairs speech was brilliant imo, unfortunately he has 0 credibility. The man is a war criminal who should be tried at the Hague.

This bit of his speech was excellent. No wonder the tory crooks are in a frenzy lol









But this by David Schneider nails Blairs credibility for me.
*
Tony Blair: "people must rise up against Brexit because if people rise up, the government will listen".








*


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

noushka05 said:


> Blairs speech was brilliant imo, unfortunately he has 0 credibility. The man is a war criminal who should be tried at the Hague.
> 
> This bit of his speech was excellent. No wonder the tory crooks are in a frenzy lol
> View attachment 300963
> ...


You say rise up to Brexit and use a picture that has stop the Iraq war protestors in it. Look were that got them. Nowhere as the war went ahead and thousands of people died.

Sorry but if you believe in what Tony Blair said yesterday I feel sorry for you because you only have to look at what he said in the past that ended in a war.

He hasn't got a clue about what the will of the people is. The will of the people was the 17.4 million people that won and it doesn't matter how much of a narrow margine the victory was because no margins were put on the vote.

If you really believe that you can change people's mind you'll be laughed at. If you approached me in the street and tried to do this I'd either tell you to bog off or get out of my way


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

stockwellcat said:


> He hasn't got a clue about what the will of the people is.
> 
> If you approached me in the street and tried to do this I'd either tell you to bog off or get out of my way


You think any politician really cares about the will of the people? They can't see beyond their own will

The solution to global problems is, and always will be, at the mercy of the will of politicians.

Politicians only care about your vote.

After that you can bog off or get out of their way.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Zaros said:


> You think any politician really cares about the will of the people? They can't see beyond their own will
> 
> The solution to global problems is, and always will be, at the mercy of the will of politicians.
> 
> ...


Politicians are mostly puppets, loudspeakers for party donors, which are big corporations.
So really you have a choice between Branson or Murdoch?

Democracy is an illusion, media also have owners....

Still those who rule must drip something down....
But Brexit is definitely the win for closing the tap and slashing corp taxes.

Blair, whatever he says, and he had fair amount of not too bad ideas, is a war criminal.

He is disgraced.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> Politicians are mostly puppets, loudspeakers for party donors, which are big corporations.
> So really you have a choice between Branson or Murdoch?
> 
> Democracy is an illusion, media also have owners....
> ...


Morals versus Money. People versus Profit.

I think the vast majority know a crook's true allegiance.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

stockwellcat said:


> You say rise up to Brexit and use a picture that has stop the Iraq war protestors in it. Look were that got them. Nowhere as the war went ahead and thousands of people died


I think you are misunderstanding, maybe you missed this by Noushka, directly before the David Schneider quote and picture



noushka05 said:


> But this by David Schneider nails Blairs credibility for me.


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

Tbh I always view politicians as nappies . There full of crap and need changing on a daily basis


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Zaros said:


> You think any politician really cares about the will of the people? They can't see beyond their own will





Zaros said:


> Morals versus Money. People versus Profit.


That's why most wanted to stay in the EU


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

rona said:


> That's why most wanted to stay in the EU




Most who?

If the most wanted to stay in the EU, why aren't they?:Wacky


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Zaros said:


> Most who?
> 
> If the most wanted to stay in the EU, why aren't they?:Wacky


Most of those politicians that you've told us are only interested in their own agenda and money


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

rona said:


> Most of those politicians that you've told us are only interested in their own agenda and money


I never once mentioned any names Rona.

All politicians, without exception, are crooked. All politicians have their own selfish agenda and not a single one of them is capable of laying straight in their own beds.

If you believe one can be trusted more than another then you're a fool.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Zaros said:


> I never once mentioned any names Rona.
> 
> All politicians, without exception, are crooked. All politicians have their own selfish agenda and not a single one of them is capable of laying straight in their own beds.
> 
> If you believe one can be trusted more than another then you're a fool.


I know you didn't and neither do I, but from your own statement, the question of why they (the majority of MPs) wanted us to stay in the EU. Is it's as I believe, to line their own pockets?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

rona said:


> I know you didn't and neither do I, but from your own statement, the question of why they (the majority of MPs) wanted us to stay in the EU. Is it's as I believe, to line their own pockets?


I refuse to spin round in circles with the likes of you Rona.

I accuse all politicians of corruption, treachery and serving no one but themselves

Not the majority

Not the minority.

ALL

WITHOUT EXCEPTION!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Zaros said:


> Morals versus Money. People versus Profit.
> 
> *I think the vast majority* know a crook's true allegiance.


For the benefit of @rona.

The vast majority: A reference to people.

Perhaps for clear and concise reading I should have typed in 'The vast majority *'of people'* know a crook's true allegiance.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Zaros said:


> I refuse to spin round in circles with the likes of you Rona.
> 
> I accuse all politicians of corruption, treachery and serving no one but themselves
> 
> ...


That's fine, then you have answered my question haven't you


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

rona said:


> That's fine, then you have answered my question haven't you


*Oh, please, please, please!*​






Have I really Rona?

Or are you simply attempting to embroil me in grammatical conflict?

After some of the performances I've witnessed recently, I rather suspect the latter.


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

I love tht saying cant lay in bed straight . Lol my dad used to say tht lots of times


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Honeys mum said:


>


He couldnt tell the truth if his life depended on it


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Iraq war is unforgettable and unforgivable.
As to euro...some other EU countries kept their own currency...
For the better I think.

As to Blair... Why not Voldemort?


Both good pragmatic opportunists that love to be in power no matter what.

Both very clever, but possibly Voldemort has more chances to become PM.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Not that I wanted to quote the guardian but vaguely remember this

Tony Blair told Newsnight's Jeremy Paxman he would be happy to be remembered as the man who told the British people they should join the single currency and that a political rejection of the euro would be "crazy".

"I certainly believe passionately that this country and its destiny lies in Europe.

"Should we stand apart from the alliance right on our doorstep as a country? It would be crazy to do that.

"It is an economic union. We shouldn't, for political reasons, stand aside. I don't believe that would be a fulfilment of our national interest. I believe it would be a betrayal of our national interest."


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Honeys mum said:


>


Forgot lied about the banks


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

DT said:


> He couldnt tell the truth if his life depended on it


Couldn't agree more DT.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

This is what Boris Johnson said about Tony Blair's speech


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh Boris you should have been a comedian


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> I wasn't expecting Blair to be a self elected hero for remain, oh dear. But a party is not solely represented by the leader (anyone remember Mo Molan) and remembering the odious cow that came before him who did as much damage for many, I'm a bit 'meh'. The orange-tangoed, piss-eyes over the pond is worse, very closely followed by the inane, beer-swilling, half-wit Farge and Thatcher.


Wonder why the orange man is piss eyed as you put it


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> Oh Boris you should have been a comedian


Thought that was the main attribute of an MP, or are you actually trying to tell me you take them seriously


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

DT said:


> Thought that was the main attribute of an MP, or are you actually trying to tell me *you take them seriously*


Never!!!


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

The only reason he wants us to stay in is so he can get his greedy snout in the trough and scoop up as much as he can before the EU implodes

He does not give a damn about you or me, just wants to feather his own nest


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Ian Duncan Smith's response to Tony Blair


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

IDS? They are well worth each other.....


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

DT said:


> He couldnt tell the truth if his life depended on it


He couldn't lie straight in bed (to quote our old farrier).


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

DT said:


> Wonder why the orange man is piss eyed as you put it


Do you know I had no idea he didn't drink until I saw it on the Last Leg - is that true? I try very hard to not engage too much on Trump but at least being under the influence would explain his behaviour at press conferences!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> Do you know I had no idea he didn't drink until I saw it on the Last Leg - is that true? I try very hard to not engage too much on Trump but at least being under the influence would explain his behaviour at press conferences!


No he doesnt, dont know if he has ever, but certainly he hasnt for many years.
Believe his father had alcohol dependecy


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

DT said:


> No he doesnt, dont know if he has ever, but certainly he hasnt for many years.
> Believe his father had alcohol dependecy


Ah okay, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> Ah okay, thanks for the clarification.


Opps sorry, it wAs his late brother not his father my other half has just informed me.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

stockwellcat said:


> You say rise up to Brexit and use a picture that has stop the Iraq war protestors in it. Look were that got them. Nowhere as the war went ahead and thousands of people died.
> 
> Sorry but if you believe in what Tony Blair said yesterday I feel sorry for you because you only have to look at what he said in the past that ended in a war.
> 
> ...


Did you actually read the words on my post? Even though Blair's credibility is shot to pieces because of Iraq, I can still agree with what he said about brexit.

Would you really be ok with the example below, so long we leave? I too believe people should be informed what we stand to lose & allowed to re- evaluate. Not be dragged out at any cost.

More than 600,000 patients a year denied access to life savings clinical trials after Brexit.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rona said:


> That's why most wanted to stay in the EU





rona said:


> Most of those politicians that you've told us are only interested in their own agenda and money


And why honest, honourable politicians like Johnson, Gove, Davis, Paterson, Fox, Farage wanted to leave:Hilarious

You seem to particularly admire this one.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

noushka05 said:


> More than 600,000 patients a year denied access to life savings clinical trials after Brexit.





noushka05 said:


>


Yet again noush, this article is just speculation. It quotes could be dennied, not will be denied. Which of course I hope they are not.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

noushka05 said:


> Did you actually read the words on my post? Even though Blair's credibility is shot to pieces because of Iraq, I can still agree with what he said about brexit.
> 
> Would you really be ok with the example below, so long we leave? I too believe people should be informed what we stand to lose & allowed to re- evaluate. Not be dragged out at any cost.
> 
> ...


 So the papers say. It's all hysterical media stories at the moment.

You do know that over the weekend EU leaders have said they need a deal with the UK and aren't looking to be tough with the UK as it would affect them to if they are.

If you are that worried about the NHS why aren't you doing something about it. The problems with the NHS existed long before the Referendum ever happened.

You never have anything positive to say on the subject of Brexit.

But being respectful towards this threads OP I will keep the Brexit comments for the relevant thread.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Well! I for one would like to give Toerag Blair a pat on the back,


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Honeys mum said:


> Yet again noush, this article is just speculation. It quotes could be dennied, not will be denied. Which of course I hope they are not.





stockwellcat said:


> So the papers say. It's all hysterical media stories at the moment which have so far been very far from the truth.
> 
> You do know that over the weekend EU leaders have said they need a deal with the UK and aren't looking to be tough with the UK as it would affect them to if they are.
> 
> ...


That article is being shared by drs & other academics, & I know which set I choose to believe. Them or a bunch of corrupt, selfserving politicians . And I was using that example to make the point that people need to be informed of EVERYTHING we stand to lose when we leave the EU.










(I am doing something about the NHS @stockwellcat. I'm raising awareness  I have nothing positive to say about brexit, because there is nothing positive. We're being dragged over a cliff. )


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

noushka05 said:


> That article is being shared by drs & other academics, & I know which set I choose to believe. Them or a bunch of corrupt, selfserving politicians . And I was using that example to make the point that people need to be informed of EVERYTHING we stand to lose when we leave the EU.
> 
> View attachment 301096
> 
> ...


Well your threads are starting to depress me and it takes alot to depress me. If you want to believe newspapers so be it. But I have hit the ignore button. I don't mean to be rude but I'd rather read positive things than negative hesteria from the press that aren't facts that you and @KittenKong keep posting.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

stockwellcat said:


> Well your threads are starting to depress me and it takes alot to depress me. If you want to believe newspapers so be it. But I have hit the ignore button. I don't mean to be rude but I'd rather read positive things than negative hesteria from the press that you and @KittenKong keep posting.


I must have touched a nerve then


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Oh no now I have hit ignore what I said above looks incomplete. Oh well never mind


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

stockwellcat said:


> You never have anything positive to say on the subject of Brexit.


I haven't either that's because I've never read or heard anything positive about it.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

@noushka05 no nerve hit, just tired of the constant circles you and @KittenKong are going in. You keep using newspaper articles as well claiming they are facts when in actual fact they aren't they are based on opinion of the person writing the news article. Using the same arguements all the time gets a bit repetitive especially when you already know what people have said. So I think it's just best we leave it there. No offence meant what-so-ever.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

This made me smile.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

stockwellcat said:


> @noushka05 no nerve hit, just tired of the constant circles you and @KittenKong are going in. You keep using newspaper articles as well claiming they are facts when in actual fact they aren't they are based on opinion of the person writing the news article. Using the same arguements all the time gets a bit repetitive especially when you already know what people have said. So I think it's just best we leave it there. No offence meant what-so-ever.


I thought you'd stuck me on ignore? Its facing reality you don't like, that's why you only want to hear positive things which feed your extreme confirmation bias.

. FYI I'm getting my info from respected sources  Where are you getting yours from?


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

deleted -wrong thread


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

And some call Blair the cheeky one!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

'Harrowdown Hill' is the place where the body of the late Dr David Kelly was found in 2003


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Comment from Facebook.
Well said I think:


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

stockwellcat said:


> But I have hit the ignore button


@stockwellcat: The only thing about putting someone on ignore is that you only get to see parts of a thread ...if I post in reply to (say) one of noushka's posts then you don't know what I am commenting on as you have not read noushka's post (which in turn is confusing for you). If it is someone who posts often, then it is worse. I put someone on ignore as she was so unbelievably abusive about a post I made after Brexit...but she didn't post much so it didn't cause me to miss much. I have taken her off now.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> deleted -wrong thread


 Easily done ! several threads seem all the same and I have to check the title to remind me which one I'm in .:Smuggrin


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Calvine said:


> @stockwellcat: The only thing about putting someone on ignore is that you only get to see parts of a thread ...if I post in reply to (say) one of noushka's posts then you don't know what I am commenting on as you have not read noushka's post (which in turn is confusing for you). If it is someone who posts often, then it is worse. I put someone on ignore as she was so unbelievably abusive about a post I made after Brexit...but she didn't post much so it didn't cause me to miss much. I have taken her off now.


You can read ignored persons' posts if you click Show ignored content . That way you can ignore the posts in the contentious threads but read them elsewhere.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> You can read ignored persons' posts if you click Show ignored content . That way you can ignore the posts in the contentious threads but read them elsewhere.


If I had them on ignore, I would want to blank them 100%.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Turn off the ignore Stockwell don't let the b****** win we've got an answer for them all


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Calvine said:


> If I had them on ignore, I would want to blank them 100%.


In their dreams


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

KittenKong said:


> Comment from Facebook.
> Well said I think:
> 
> View attachment 301121


Oh! So we are resorting to facebook now then, is that right. ? Some minger on facebook says so so we have to accept it,? Is that what you are saying? Seriously? Sorry but you cant fix dumb!


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

DT said:


> Turn off the ignore Stockwell don't let the b****** win we've got an answer for them all


I have taken them off ignore, otherwise I miss out on what is being said.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

KittenKong said:


> Comment from Facebook.
> Well said I think:
> 
> View attachment 301121


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

So we have gone from the Sun, Telegraph, Guardian newspapers, Sabre forums and now facebook. Well they must all be true (not). The so called experts are busy aren't they if they are using these sources to get there message across  They wonder why most people don't believe the so called experts with there doom and gloom predictions.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Facebook is full of sh1te, which is why I avoid using the dastardly thing.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

What about this other fu**er junker
Telling us were gonna have to weigh them in 50 billion for the privalege of leaving tht shit kicking defunct club how dare he the dodgey fkr.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Creativecat said:


> What about this other fu**er junker
> Telling us were gonna have to weigh them in 50 billion for the privalege of leaving tht shit kicking defunct club how dare he the dodgey fkr.


Wait a minute. The UK government chose to exit the EU. You can't expect Junker to conceed to May's unrealistic no compromise demands.

Why should he or anyone else?

Norway and Switzerland are not in the EU yet enjoy some of the privileges this government are determined to end for its own people.


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

L


KittenKong said:


> Wait a minute. The UK government chose to exit the EU. You can't expect Junker to conceed to May's unrealistic no compromise demands.
> 
> Why should he or anyone else?
> 
> Norway and Switzerland are not in the EU yet enjoy some of the privileges this government are determined to end for its own people.


Let's make Britain great again stop being a re moaner
Why not go along with the majority
Who voted out


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Creativecat said:


> L
> 
> Let's make Britain great again stop being a re moaner


Let's make Britain great again by not imposing labels upon people.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Creativecat said:


> L
> 
> Let's make Britain great again stop being a re moaner
> Why not go along with the majority
> Who voted out


Your little joke made me laugh. 
You were joking I presume?

The thing was, Britain was great.
It's now becoming a little island isolated from the rest of Europe with increased dependence on the US.

Seeing this is significant to Tony Blair as well UK PMs past and present should have concentrated on forming a special relationship with Europe, not bending over backwards to please the US and their presidents.

If they had done situations like Iraq would probably not have happened, at least as far as UK involvement was concerned.


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

KittenKong said:


> Your little joke made me laugh.
> You were joking I presume?
> 
> The thing was, Britain was great.
> ...


Special relationship with Europe I don't think so they have extracted the urine for to long and in response Britain woke up last June and voted period


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Creativecat said:


> Special relationship with Europe I don't think so they have extracted the urine for to long and in response Britain woke up last June and voted period


Actually, Britain didn't. Only most of England and Wales did.

What makes you think the US will treat the UK any better? This "Special relationship" is primarily for their benefit. Trump's "America First" slogan says it all.

They've planted WMD in UK territory. Yes, I always, albeit reluctantly agreed with the nuclear deterrent over the years but have reviewed my stance on this since Trump became president.

.....And who said she would be prepared to press that button?


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

KittenKong said:


> Your little joke made me laugh.
> You were joking I presume?
> 
> The thing was, Britain was great.
> ...


I'd rather have a relationship with the USA, with whom we have a great deal in common, rather than the EU who we don't even share a common language with.

You kind of argue against yourself there with "Britain was great, now becoming a isolated little island". When do you think we were "great", the last forty years slowly succumbing to EU law? Or when stood up, as a isolated little island, to aggressors over two world wars.?


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Dr Pepper said:


> I'd rather have a relationship with the USA, with whom we have a great deal in common, rather than the EU who we don't even share a common language with.
> 
> You kind of argue against yourself there with "Britain was great, now becoming a isolated little island". When do you think we were "great", the last forty years slowly succumbing to EU law? Or when stood up, as a isolated little island, to aggressors over two world wars.?


The UK, like other countries within the EU retain their individual statuses, flags, national anthems and, where applicable monarchies. These were never threatened contrary to what certain sources reported or insinuated.

I happenen to believe Europe working together rather than fighting wars with each other over periods is a good thing!

Had a union like the EU been around before the two world wars they may not have happened.

Indeed after the horrors of war didn't the great Churchill himself propose or support the idea of a union that encourages former rivals to work together rather than fight each other?

I think the US and UK have very little in common actually apart from the fact they speak English.

Even American and British Imperial weights and measures have differences.

And, like most of Europe, they drive on the right with left hand drive cars too!

I think the UK would like to believe they do by bending over backwards to please the presidents'. Again highly relevant to Blair incase anyone thinks this thread is drifting off topic!

If the common language is a problem, perhaps you'd rather work with Robert Mugabe as, as far as I'm aware, English is the most common language in Zimbabwe!


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

Weights and measures eh, guess you don't remember buying a quarter of sherbet lemons rather than 100g!! However I was referring to cultural differences rather than what side of the road we drive on as that's nonsensical as using that logic we have more in common with Japan!

Also the yanks did try to warn us Jamal Udeen al-Harith was a terrorist but thanks to Blair (back on topic ) we ignored them, thanks to EU and their human rights malarkey, and welcomed him back plus put a million quid in his bank


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

="Dr Pepper, post: 1064785234, member: 1450538"]Weights and measures eh, guess you don't remember buying a quarter of sherbet lemons rather than 100g!! QUOTE]

Of course I do. I also remember when tea was sold by the quarter and half pound. Metrication increased the sizes to 4.41oz and 8.82oz (125 and 250g respectively). Some products like coffee were reduced however.

Just think, if they metricated the roads petrol heads will be able to legally drive at 120kph which works out around 75 MPH!

Personally speaking I don't feel I have anything in common with America and its culture. 

I feel more European


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

KittenKong said:


> ="Dr Pepper, post: 1064785234, member: 1450538"]Weights and measures eh, guess you don't remember buying a quarter of sherbet lemons rather than 100g!! QUOTE]
> 
> *Personally speaking I don't feel I have anything in common with America and its culture.
> 
> I feel more European*


Me too, I dislike most things American.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

KittenKong said:


> Wait a minute. The UK government chose to exit the EU. You can't expect Junker to conceed to May's unrealistic no compromise demands.
> 
> Why should he or anyone else?
> 
> Norway and Switzerland are not in the EU yet enjoy some of the privileges this government are determined to end for its own people.


No! The uk citizens voted to leave the corrupt club,the club we were taken into without our concent to start with!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Dr Pepper said:


> Weights and measures eh, guess you don't remember buying a quarter of sherbet lemons rather than 100g!! However I was referring to cultural differences rather than what side of the road we drive on as that's nonsensical as using that logic we have more in common with Japan!
> 
> Also the yanks did try to warn us Jamal Udeen al-Harith was a terrorist but thanks to Blair (back on topic ) we ignored them, thanks to EU and their human rights malarkey, and welcomed him back plus put a million quid in his bank


I still buy in pounds and ounzes, I still pay in pounds shilings and pence two as it happens,we not literally but I mentally convert


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Creativecat said:


> Special relationship with Europe I don't think so they have extracted the urine for to long and in response Britain woke up last June and voted period





KittenKong said:


> Actually, Britain didn't. Only most of England and Wales did.


The other's were rather silly then weren't they?


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

KittenKong said:


> .....*And who said she would be prepared to press that button*?


Any Prime Minister of the UK would have to be prepared if it came to it to press the button as a last resort.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

KittenKong said:


> Again highly relevant to Blair *incase anyone thinks this thread is drifting off topic!*


When I read this comment I knew the thread had already drifted off topic onto Brexit


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

KittenKong said:


> Actually, Britain didn't. Only most of England and Wales did.


Actually you are wrong.
The UK voted on the 23rd June 2016 and the UK voted leave. England and Wales weren't only responsible for the vote leave, there was people that voted leave in Northern Ireland, Scotland and Gibraltar as well so singling out England and Wales is an unfair comment.

Northern Ireland Results:
Remain: 440,707
*Leave: 349,442*
Difference: 91,265

Scotland Results:
Remain: 1,661,191
*Leave: 1,018,322*
Difference: 642,869

Gibraltar Results:
Remain 19,322
*Leave 823*
Difference: 18,509

Source of information: http://www.electoralcommission.org....u-referendum/electorate-and-count-information

Again this was the turn out and how many people voted incorrectly:
Total Electorate: 46,500,001
Turnout: 72.2%
Rejected Ballots: 25,359


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> Me too, I dislike most things American.


Count me in on that then HP, because I detest that McDonald's, Disney Coke Face we have to put up with.
If America isn't trying to tear your country apart for gain, then it's selling you its bubble gum and bullsh1t for profit.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Dr Pepper said:


> Weights and measures eh, guess you don't remember buying a quarter of sherbet lemons rather than 100g!! :


I remember "Hector's House" too with Za Za the cat and Kiki the frog.

Like. "The Magic Roundabout" it was originally a French production.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hector's_House









They would do a better job than this bunch in power!

Sooty for PM!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Creativecat said:


> What about this other fu**er junker
> Telling us were gonna have to weigh them in 50 billion for the privalege of leaving tht shit kicking defunct club how dare he the dodgey fkr.


Brexit is going to make the country much poorer.



Creativecat said:


> L
> 
> Let's make Britain great again stop being a re moaner
> Why not go along with the majority
> Who voted out


Us remoaners cant go along with you because its going to be a disaster. Every reason the leave campaign gave for voting out has been exposed as a lie. Surely you don't want this extreme brexit at any cost?












Creativecat said:


> Special relationship with Europe I don't think so they have extracted the urine for to long and in response Britain woke up last June and voted period


In what way have they extracted the urine? We had sovereignty, we had a say in EU rules, we had control over immigration, so why are we leaving?



Dr Pepper said:


> I'd rather have a relationship with the USA, with whom we have a great deal in common, rather than the EU who we don't even share a common language with.
> 
> You kind of argue against yourself there with "Britain was great, now becoming a isolated little island". When do you think we were "great", the last forty years slowly succumbing to EU law? Or when stood up, as a isolated little island, to aggressors over two world wars.?


]

Trump is acting like a fascist dictator. Severing ties with our peaceful neighbours to align ourselves with this man is as reckless as it is embarrassing. And we helped create those EU laws.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> In what way have they extracted the urine? We had sovereignty, we had a say in EU rules, we had control over immigration, so why are we leaving?
> .


Unfortunately, Noush', I fall into category 1.

Just as many more do.

Rigged? 
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...ters-abroad-denied-postal-votes-a7098271.html


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Zaros said:


> Unfortunately, Noush', I fall into category 1.
> 
> Just as many more do.
> 
> ...


Its disgraceful. Definitely gerrymandered


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

I do agree things are not perfect by any stretch of the imagination but . the majority of people's concerns was with the totally uncontrolled immigration from the e.u. Other non eu countries have played there part in this also
Thts wht stuck in the craw with the British public not wether the cost of a block of butter was gonna go up by 4p.
What was insulting was the fact tht the public was told the immigration was gonna be 13000 a yr from the e.u than as we have seen 300.000 a yr . For the last number if yrs how can we sustain all the implications of this situation and then be told by the good people of Westminster . We must sit down and have a sensible debate I'm sorry they have had endless oppurtunitys to adress this problem but every government has continually decided to kick it into the long grass . Basically they blew it with the public And last year we decided to act upon there continued failings . And have voiced our opinion . In which I'm sorry they need to act on ASAP


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> Its disgraceful. Definitely gerrymandered


Don't you find it just a wee bit strange, that those who want and tell you to stop whining, keep your gob shut and put up with the result, refuse to even discuss this matter?

Kinda reminds me of what my good friend Friedrich Nietzsche once wrote;

'_People don't want to hear the truth because they don't want their illusions destroyed'_


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Zaros said:


> Count me in on that then HP, because I detest that McDonald's, Disney Coke Face we have to put up with.
> If America isn't trying to tear your country apart for gain, then it's selling you its bubble gum and bullsh1t for profit.


Indeed, I can't stand McDonalds and the likes.

As for music, many European bands were overlooked in the UK with preference to UK and US bands. They were exceptions like Abba of course but they're rare.

What about those great bands from Holland? The Motions from the '60s, Golden Earring(s) who had a UK hit with"Radar Love" but have been going since 1965. Shocking Blue who did a lot more than "Venus" and Earth and Fire who did some great stuff in the '70s. Mainly snubbed in the UK despite recording their material in English.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Creativecat said:


> I do agree things are not perfect by any stretch of the imagination but .* the majority of people's concerns was* with the totally uncontrolled* immigration* from the e.u.


_
'If you repeat a lie often enough it becomes the truth'_ Paul Joseph Goebbels.1897-1945.

And not for the want of repeating myself, some of the people bought the lie and their vote was used as an anger management tool.


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

Zaros said:


> _'If you repeat a lie often enough it becomes the truth'_ Paul Joseph Goebbels.1897-1945.
> Maybe Joseph goebbels needs to have a fortnight in
> My town and then make a comment but I know thts impossible as he's having a long dirt nap at the
> Moment pmsl .


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

KittenKong said:


> Indeed, I can't stand McDonalds and the likes.
> 
> As for music, many European bands were overlooked in the UK with preference to UK and US bands. They were exceptions like Abba of course but they're rare.
> 
> What about those great bands from Holland? The Motions from the '60s, Golden Earring(s) who had a UK hit with"Radar Love" but have been going since 1965. Shocking Blue who did a lot more than "Venus" and Earth and Fire who did some great stuff in the '70s. Mainly snubbed in the UK despite recording their material in English.


The following track, for me, sums up everything that's wrong with America 

The late Mr David Bowie_ 'I'm Afraid of Americans'_ (1995)


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

The text messed up
Wht a I said was if mr gerbils pmsl
Had a fortnight in my town he would have a different view but he can't as he's having a prolonged dirt nap pmsl


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Creativecat said:


> Maybe Joseph goebbels needs to have a fortnight in
> My town and then make a comment but I know thts impossible as he's having a long dirt nap at the
> Moment pmsl .


And maybe we should take more note of the words of madmen instead of simply dismissing them in ignorance because of who they were or what they did.

Regardless of their crimes they did influence a world.:Facepalm


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

What can't you like abt America 
They gave us the hamburger and and drive thru weddings whoop whoop pmsl


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

noushka05 said:


> Brexit is going to make the country much poorer.
> 
> Us remoaners cant go along with you because its going to be a disaster. Every reason the leave campaign gave for voting out has been exposed as a lie. Surely you don't want this extreme brexit at any cost?
> 
> ...


#

The result was not a minority of those that voted but a majority of the votes cast
If those that did not choose to vote had done so the result may have been different

So the result WAS the will of those that did vote


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

Hot news 
David Cameron is gonna be a guest presenter on QVC . Selling his autobiography . How to f**k up a country in 10 easy steps pmsl


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Creativecat said:


> *What can't you like abt America
> They gave us the hamburger *and and drive thru weddings whoop whoop pmsl


And look what it did to 'us'.

It left and still leaves vast numbers of 'Fat' casualties in its wake.

McDonald's, Burger King, KFC fattening people for profit.


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

And not if but when Angela merkal gets dumped in the political dustbin of history they can team up as a double act . A renee and renater type super group


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

FeelTheBern said:


> New Facebook is full of sh1te, which is why I avoid using the dastardly thing


@FeelThe Bern: I was obliged to sign up recently (simply because the people I was contacting are apparently only quickly contactable by FB). Now I can see that it can be a very useful ''tool'' (ie putting out the word about a stolen dog etc) but I do agree with you that on the whole, most of what is on there I can well do without. You mention ''new'' FB...was the old FB better (genuine question as I only recently joined and do not have 984 'friends' as many people seem to have).


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

Calvine said:


> @FeelThe Bern: I was obliged to sign up recently (simply because the people I was contacting are apparently only quickly contactable by FB). Now I can see that it can be a very useful ''tool'' (ie putting out the word about a stolen dog etc) but I do agree with you that on the whole, most of what is on there I can well do without. You mention ''new'' FB...was the old FB better (genuine question as I only recently joined and do not have 984 'friends' as many people seem to have).


I must agree with all thts been said 
Everyone has in excess of 500 Freinds all but 5 Are virtual lol
To be frank who posts I'm just going to the loo or here's a picture of my bruised knee ffs!


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

Zaros said:


> And look what it did to 'us'.
> 
> It left and still leaves vast numbers of 'Fat' casualties in its wake.
> 
> McDonald's, Burger King, KFC fattening people for profit.


You do realise those are all franchise outfits that are not owned by Americans. Better than that pop over the channel and you'll find they've decided it's a great idea to sell booze with their Mcfat burger and fries.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Dr Pepper said:


> You do realise those are all franchise outfits that are not owned by Americans. Better than that pop over the channel and you'll find they've decided it's a great idea to sell booze with their Mcfat burger and fries.


I understand what a franchise is. (An agent) A person who acts on behalf of another person or group.

(Franchise) Authorisation for an individual or individuals entitling them to commercial activities for another's company's product or products.

Are you posting on behalf of the Dr Pepper Snapple Group?


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

Or sunny D that toxic orange piss water tht sent children bouncing off the ceiling


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Creativecat said:


> Or sunny D that toxic orange piss water tht sent children bouncing off the ceiling


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

noushka05 said:


> Brexit is going to make the country much poorer.
> 
> Us remoaners cant go along with you because its going to be a disaster. Every reason the leave campaign gave for voting out has been exposed as a lie. Surely you don't want this extreme brexit at any cost?
> 
> ...





noushka05 said:


> Brexit is going to make the country much poorer.
> 
> Us remoaners cant go along with you because its going to be a disaster. Every reason the leave campaign gave for voting out has been exposed as a lie. Surely you don't want this extreme brexit at any cost?
> 
> ...


 If 20% _could not be bothered_ to get off their arses to vote then they obviously did not care about the outcome of the referendum. Most of the people I know would not have missed voting if they had needed to be carried there on a stretcher! Three people I know were away at the time but ensured that they did postal votes.


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

Zaros said:


> I understand what a franchise is. (An agent) A person who acts on behalf of another person or group.
> 
> (Franchise) Authorisation for an individual or individuals entitling them to commercial activities for another's company's product or products.
> 
> Are you posting on behalf of the Dr Pepper Snapple Group?


So why are you blaming the yanks for all the Mcfat burger bars they don't own? McDonald's for example only own about a third of their branded bars in the UK.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Dr Pepper said:


> So why are you blaming the yanks for all the Mcfat burger bars they don't own? McDonald's for example only own about a third of their branded bars in the UK.


 America is the reason we have that cr4p on our high streets. Or did that just escape your attention?

Incidentally, why does Dr Pepper come in a can?
.
.
.

¡ʇɹǝʌɹǝd ɐ s,ǝɥ ǝsnɐɔǝq


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

Zaros said:


> America is the reason we have that cr4p on our high streets. Or did that just escape your attention?
> 
> Incidentally, why does Dr Pepper come in a can?
> .
> ...


And Europeans opened more burger bars than the Americans and they added alcohol to the menu, or did that escape your attention,


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Dr Pepper said:


> And Europeans opened more burger bars than the Americans and they added alcohol to the menu, or did that escape your attention,


I think you must have completely missed the point. Corporate America should have been taken to task long ago regarding its domination of Global Culture.

Hence my original reference to this *McDonald's, Disney, Coke face* that stares at us from almost every corner of the high street.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Calvine said:


> *If 20% could not be bothered to get off their arses to vote then they obviously did not care about the outcome of the referendum. Most of the people I know would not have missed voting if they had needed to be carried there on a stretcher! *Three people I know were away at the time but ensured that they did postal votes.


I totally agree with you.
Also I wanted to add the next day 24th June 2016 people came forward (after they realised vote leave had won) saying they voted leave as a joke because they didn't think vote leave would win. Some people did not take the Referendum seriously at all because you had those that put x's in both boxes on the ballot sheet (it clearly said on the ballot sheet what to do) at the ballot box as well and had there vote rejected. Thankfully everyone I know voted correctly as they were all voting leave.


----------



## Dr Pepper (Jan 17, 2017)

Zaros said:


> I think you must have completely missed the point. Corporate America should have been taken to task long ago regarding its domination of Global Culture.
> 
> Hence my original reference to this *McDonald's, Disney, Coke face* that stares at us from almost every corner of the high street.


Nope, don't get your logic. Nothing has been forced on anyone it's been consumer choice that's led to brands suceeding or failing. And this just proves, as I said earlier, the UK has far more in common with the USA than mainland Europe.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

stockwellcat said:


> I totally agree with you.
> Also I wanted to add the next day 24th June 2016 people came forward (after they realised vote leave had won) saying they voted leave as a joke because they didn't think vote leave would win. Some people did not take the Referendum seriously at all because you had those that put x's in both boxes (it clearly said on the ball at the ballot box as well and had there vote rejected. Thankfully everyone I know voted correctly as they were all voting leave.


I also read that and thought that if that really was what happened then those who did it should not be complaining when the result wasn't what they wanted; certainly they should not be demanding another referendum (or two) until they are happy with the result.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Calvine said:


> I also read that and thought that if that really was what happened then those who did it should not be complaining when the result wasn't what they wanted; certainly they should not be demanding another referendum (or two) until they are happy with the result.


I totally agree.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Dr Pepper said:


> Nope, don't get your logic. Nothing has been forced on anyone it's been consumer choice that's led to brands suceeding or failing. And this just proves, as I said earlier, the UK has far more in common with the USA than mainland Europe.


This subtle invasion of America didn't just stop at McDonald's or Disney or Coke did it. America has influenced many into believing everything good is American. It's not. The youth of today in both the UK and Europe want to dress like ghetto punks when that's not their roots or their identity at all. It's an unsavoury image of hoodlums, cribs, bloods, colours, gangs, gang warfare, misery, suffering and pain.
But it makes BIG money, and, in all truthfulness, I was just one of the fools contributing to prolonging this representation. My own son favourng to dress like he was just going to meet his brothers and spies in the hood.
It seems the most have lost grip of who they actually are and have quickly fostered this commercially produced and recognised, but very grotesque, mask because they're convinced it looks good.

Just as Britain lost an identity when her empire crumbled and now she wants to pally up with America because she thinks the relationship looks impressive.

And still America steps forth and multiplies, infiltrating our lives with their culture.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Some of the reasons why people voted leave and then wanted to retract there vote:
*
Man who voted for Leave says he thought his vote 'wouldn't count'*
http://metro.co.uk/2016/06/24/man-w...t-count-wins-moron-of-the-year-award-5964450/

*'Didn't think it would count': Many Leave supporters regret Brexit vote*
http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...2Hn9J3SMJ_amp.html?client=ms-android-motorola

*The Brexit-Backers Who Regret Not Voting Remain After EU Referendum Results*
http://m.huffpost.com/uk/entry/uk_576d37f9e4b0d25711498bb5

A second or third or fourth Referendum or so on should not be allowed because some people did not take it seriously in the first place. Over 25 thousand votes were rejected on Referendum day and if 20% of people could not be bothered going to vote they have no right complaining.

Anyway moving on from this we are leaving the EU and personally I cannot wait.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Zaros said:


> . The youth of today in both the UK and Europe want to dress like ghetto punks when that's not their roots or their identity at all. I


Was the US responsible for shocking crimes against fashion? I think not !


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

kimthecat said:


> Was the US responsible for shocking crimes against fashion? I think not !


WAASUP WHICH YOU HOMIE?








​
Glam Rock wouldn't frighten your grandmother would it now.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Corbyn is no different from Blair. He's a megalomaniac who's dragging the Labour party down and he believes it's not his fault .


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Calvine said:


> If 20% _could not be bothered_ to get off their arses to vote then they obviously did not care about the outcome of the referendum. Most of the people I know would not have missed voting if they had needed to be carried there on a stretcher! Three people I know were away at the time but ensured that they did postal votes.


I had booked a holiday, albeit in the uk, I rescheduled it to start two days later.
I would have missed putting that X in the leave box for anything.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> Corbyn is no different from Blair. He's a megalomaniac who's dragging the Labour party down and he believes it's not his fault .


I don't know how Blair can sleep at night! One balls up after another, and now the million pound compensation to the suicide bomber.......erm , he seems to have gone very quiet......


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> Was the US responsible for shocking crimes against fashion? I think not !


Two of the best groups ever, the second being the heart band of my youth Brian Connolly was a legend and Steve Priest always made me smile with his antics 

Sigh, fond memories


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Zaros said:


> Glam Rock wouldn't frighten your grandmother would it now


It did my parents who had 4 adolescent teenage girls at the time


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

rona said:


> It did my parents who had 4 adolescent teenage girls at the time


My grandmother always used to say she could never tell who was supposed to be a boy and who was supposed to be a girl.
When new people moved in a some doors down from her, it wasn't until 3 or 4 months later that she realised their only daughter was actually their only son.:Hilarious


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Zaros said:


> My grandmother always used to say she could never tell who was supposed to be a boy and who was supposed to be a girl.
> When new people moved in a some doors down from her, it wasn't until 3 or 4 months later that she realised their only daughter was actually their only son.:Hilarious


Odd that us youngsters had no problems


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

rona said:


> Odd that us youngsters had no problems


 What are you implying, my grandmother was slightly empty headed?


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

DT was tht really true abt that suicide bomber getting furnished with a million squid. Or was tht a little bit of moody as donald keeps telling us abt fake news


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Creativecat said:


> DT was tht really true abt that suicide bomber getting furnished with a million squid. Or was tht a little bit of moody as donald keeps telling us abt fake news


@Creativecat: Yes...I read it in two papers and heard it on the news (either Thursday or Friday). It's true, certainly.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Dr Pepper said:


> Nope, don't get your logic. Nothing has been forced on anyone it's been consumer choice that's led to brands suceeding or failing.


I think advertising has a lot to do with it though!


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

Calvine said:


> @Creativecat: Yes...I read it in two papers and heard it on the news (either Thursday or Friday). It's true, certainly.


Oh my lord thts breathtaking but not entirely suprised . We pay them they kill us thts a nice analogy


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

I remember a few months back an EU minister saying well all these attacks tht are being carried out in Europe are now gonna be a way of life . Wtf! We're supposed to suck eggs as they are picking off the general population in the meantime and don't dare question wats Going on Basically move along there's nothing to see here


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Creativecat said:


> Oh my lord thts breathtaking but not entirely suprised . We pay them they kill us thts a nice analogy


@Creativecat:
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...ler-blow-up-mosul-guatanamo-bay-a7592636.html

Here's an article. You could not make it up.


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

Thts scandalous . Wtf is wrong with this inept government . Why aren't they brought to task over this compensation culture


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

rona said:


> Two of the best groups ever, the second being the heart band of my youth Brian Connolly was a legend and Steve Priest always made me smile with his antics
> 
> Sigh, fond memories


 Rona, Brain Connolly lived in Harefield, Middx . Early 70's, he used to come over to our neck of the woods to see his mate. We'd see him walking down the street. My best mate's boyfriend lived next door to his friend and he was having a party and BC tried to gate crash it and they had a fight . He was a cocky git !


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Zaros said:


> What are you implying, my grandmother was slightly empty headed?












...an so it goes....


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> View attachment 301708
> ..an so it goes....


Originally the track was titled *Jock-A-Mo* It was written by James 'Sugar Boy' Crawford in 53.

The lyrics tell of the confrontation that took place between two tribes of mardi gras indians.:Cigar

'My spyboy met your spyboy
Sittin' by the fire
My spyboy told your spyboy:
I'm gonna set your flag on fire'


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

Am I In the wrong thread 
Pmsl!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Creativecat said:


> Am I In the wrong thread
> Pmsl!


It is still the thread you originally created but, just like any other thread here, it will, from time to time, drift form its true course.
Hang around for a while and we might even begin to discuss some other two-faced little phuqas, just like Blair, but much closer to home.

And I wish you wouldn't write Pmsl. Predominantly, it's something that affects women.:Hilarious


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Zaros said:


> Originally the track was titled *Jock-A-Mo* It was written by James 'Sugar Boy' Crawford in 53.
> 
> The lyrics tell of the confrontation that took place between two tribes of mardi gras indians.:Cigar
> 
> ...


That is very sweet of you ..

Da best version.

( much better than B****t)


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> That is very sweet of you ..Da best version.
> *( much better than B****t)*


Nah Scrippy.
Although the track has been covered by many artists, Butthurt never actually did a version of IKO IKO. You should check your sources and then fire your snout.:Smuggrin
They did, however, do a cover of 'Burn B1tch Burn' by Kiss and 'Back Off B1tch' by Guns N Roses.

Both covers are said to be rare vinyl recordings and I can't, for the life of me, find anything on the old YouTube.

But I do know a man who might be able to help me out on that score.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Creativecat said:


> Am I In the wrong thread
> Pmsl!


Yeah , same one, it's just drifted off. I blame it on The Boogie, myself. :Smuggrin


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

kimthecat said:


> Yeah , same one, it's just drifted off. I blame it on The Boogie, myself. :Smuggrin


Well, I must say it's nice and refreshing to see someone in this crazy mixed up old world hasn't blamed the usual suspects.:Happy

You must know who I'm referring to, immigrants, foreigners, the unemployed, poor people, old people, the physically and psychologically disadvantaged, the homeless, single mothers, the youth of today, religious nut cases, people with dogs and news readers because, lets face it, they're ultimately responsible for putting this sh1t in the minds of people in the first place.

However, in my opinion, and for complete entertainment value,the YouTube link below is the best version of 'Blame It On The Boogie' ever recorded.:Smuggrin
Fast forward to 2:10 as he invites three audience members up on the stage to join him and prepare to take part in the song
The track itself begins at 6:00.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Zaros said:


> Well, I must say it's nice and refreshing to see someone in this crazy mixed up old world hasn't blamed the usual suspects.:Happy
> 
> You must know who I'm referring to, immigrants, foreigners, the unemployed, poor people, old people, the physically and psychologically disadvantaged, the homeless, single mothers, the youth of today, religious nut cases, people with dogs and news readers because, lets face it, they're ultimately responsible for putting this sh1t in the minds of people in the first place.
> 
> ...


Where do you find these things:Hilarious


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> Where do you find these things:Hilarious


Why, YouTube of course. silly. Didn't you know it's everyone's cure for boredom.
Especially when they're confined to sick quarters.

Hmm?  I'm sure there are those here who might want to claim there's more than just a quarter of me that's sick.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Zaros said:


> You must know who I'm referring to


You forgot to mention Brexiters, amazingly enough.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Calvine said:


> You forgot to mention Brexiters, amazingly enough.









​


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

Is that Sherlock Holmes


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Creativecat said:


> Is that Sherlock Holmes


Nope. His brother .Mycroft. Uncanny resemblance ain't it?


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

Oh ok . Whats his crime to humanity has he a record out or is he bleating on abt the EU also
Tbh I thought it was the son of wino Keith floyd


----------

